# Milan - Inter: 20 novembre 2016 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (7 Novembre 2016)

La Serie A va in pausa per permettere alle nazionali di disputare le partite di qualificazione agli europei del 2018. Il campionato tornerà il 19-20 novembre e la sfida clou sarà il derby di Milano tra il Milan e l'Inter.

Milan - Inter si disputerà domenica 20 novembre 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. Il Milan arriva al derby lanciato, da terzo in classifica, mentre nell'Inter debutterà il neo tecnico Pioli.

Dove vedere Milan - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium, ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno tutte le news, le formazioni e le notizie sull'arbitro, sui biglietti e si tutto il resto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Novembre 2016)

Bisogna vedere un Milan cattivo, grintoso.. e non quello visto oggi.. Perché l'Inter sarà pure messa peggio di noi ma dobbiamo dare di più ! Resto comunque fiducioso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2016)

L'unica cosa che mi spaventa è la prima di Pioli.
Non perchè sia un fenomeno, ma perchè si sa che le prime partite dopo i cambi di allenatore sono sempre particolari.


----------



## de sica (7 Novembre 2016)

Il derby è sempre una partita a sè, senza favoriti. Io, come con i gobbi, non ho aspettative particolari, spero solo che i ragazzi lottino e gli facciano masticare amaro. Poi è normale che sarebbe fondamentale non perdere..


----------



## Pit96 (7 Novembre 2016)

Anche questa è da vincere, non tanto per la classifica, ma perché è il derby


----------



## BraveHeart (7 Novembre 2016)

Incontriamo un Inter ridicola, ma sarebbe sicuramente stato meglio incontrarla prima della sosta e prima del cambio allenatore. Ad ogni modo la sosta serve assolutamente anche a noi, pertanto sono fiducioso. Poi si sa, il derby è una partita che non ha nulla a che vedere con la qualità della rosa o con la posizione in classifica. Da qui alla fine del girone d'andata abbiamo sulla carta 2 partite difficili (Inter e Roma) e 5 abbordabili. Il calendario è dalla nostra parte, fare punti al derby, anche un pareggio, sarebbe un ottimo risultato.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Novembre 2016)

Partita imprevedibile per tanti motivi. Innanzitutto per il cambio di allenatore dell'Inter, che a volte riesce a dare una scossa alla squadra per 2-3 gare; poi perché generalmente la squadra sfavorita ne esce spesso vincitrice!


----------



## Black (7 Novembre 2016)

noi veniamo da un momento ottimo come risultati e morale (meno come prestazioni). Loro da un momento pessimo, a parte la vittoria di ieri, e stanno cambiando allenatore e non solo.
Presentarsi ad un derby da favoriti spesso si traduce in sconfitta. Se ci aggiungiamo che loro hanno anche una rosa migliore, mi duole dirlo ma il rischio sconfitta è altissimo.

spero che per una volta il favorito riesca a confermare il pronostico. Mi andrebbe benissimo un pari.


----------



## de sica (7 Novembre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> noi veniamo da un momento ottimo come risultati e morale (meno come prestazioni). Loro da un momento pessimo, a parte la vittoria di ieri, e stanno cambiando allenatore e non solo.
> Presentarsi ad un derby da favoriti spesso si traduce in sconfitta. Se ci aggiungiamo che loro hanno anche una rosa migliore, mi duole dirlo ma il rischio sconfitta è altissimo.
> 
> spero che per una volta il favorito riesca a confermare il pronostico. Mi andrebbe benissimo un pari.



Partita dura, ma sta cosa dello sfavorito mi sembra un enorme balla. Una cosa da Roma-lazio.
Cito un esempio, i derby del 2010-2011: Milan sempre favorito e primo in classifica, gli ha vinti entrambi


----------



## Jaqen (7 Novembre 2016)

Voglio

Gigio
Calabria Romagnoli Paletta Antonelli
Jack Locatelli Pasalic/Kuco
Niang Lapadula Suso


----------



## Aragorn (7 Novembre 2016)

Fino ad ora sta andando tutto alla grande, dovessimo battere pure gli escrementi avremmo la certezza di essere passati da sciagurate vittime del malocchio ad amanti prediletti della dea Nike.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Partita dura, ma sta cosa dello sfavorito mi sembra un enorme balla. Una cosa da Roma-lazio.
> Cito un esempio, i derby del 2010-2011: Milan sempre favorito e primo in classifica, gli ha vinti entrambi



Stavo per scriverlo io. In Milan-Inter solitamente chi è favorito poi vince.


----------



## Black (7 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Partita dura, ma sta cosa dello sfavorito mi sembra un enorme balla. Una cosa da Roma-lazio.
> Cito un esempio, i derby del 2010-2011: Milan sempre favorito e primo in classifica, gli ha vinti entrambi



bè in realtà al ritorno erano favoriti loro. Noi venivamo da un periodo difficile, eravamo senza Ibra e loro in rimonta. Il derby di andata non so, era pur sempre l'Inter reduce dal triplete ed in quel momento non ricordo com'era messa la classifica.

Poi ricordo tantissimi derby dell'epoca Sacchi e Capello persi anche se avevamo uno squadrone. Ma penso che non lo dico solo io questo che chi parte favorito poi spesso perde.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2016)

Bisogna sfruttare il fatto che Pioli avrà occasione di lavorare con diversi elementi della squadra solo per 3-4 giorni, visto che hanno diversi sudamericani che torneranno solo pochi giorni prima del derby.


----------



## de sica (7 Novembre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> bè in realtà al ritorno erano favoriti loro. Noi venivamo da un periodo difficile, eravamo senza Ibra e loro in rimonta. Il derby di andata non so, era pur sempre l'Inter reduce dal triplete ed in quel momento non ricordo com'era messa la classifica.
> 
> Poi ricordo tantissimi derby dell'epoca Sacchi e Capello persi anche se avevamo uno squadrone. Ma penso che non lo dico solo io questo che chi parte favorito poi spesso perde.



Si ma detta così, pare sia una regola matematica. Diciamo che può capitare vinca il meno forte o quello in crisi, perché può esserci un calo di concentrazione da parte dell'altra squadra, errore di sottovalutazione,ect. Però ripeto, lasciamo queste cose ai Roma-lazio


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2016)

nel derby di milano non ci sono MAI favoriti o sfavoriti, niente pronostici, solo tanta tensione che a causa della sosta avvertiremo ogni giorno di più per ben due settimane!!


----------



## zlatan (7 Novembre 2016)

PArliamoci chiaro: sulla carta c'è una squadra nettamente più forte dell'altra e quella non siamo noi. Se ci mettiamo il cambio di allenatore che porta sempre ad una scossa, e le nostre ultime 3 prestazioni, non abbiamo speranze. Ma x fortuna il calcio è strano e può davvero accadere di tutto. E io per l'occasione ho deciso di tornare allo stadio, visto che abbiamo solo 10.000 abbonati, non possiamo permettere di avere uno stadio anche solo a metà....


----------



## Aron (7 Novembre 2016)

Il cambio di allenatore li scuoterà abbastanza per avere buone probabilità di vincere.


----------



## de sica (7 Novembre 2016)

Altri proclami nefasti o negativi?  avanti il prossimo!


----------



## kolao95 (7 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Altri proclami nefasti o negativi?  avanti il prossimo!



Mi ricordo lo scorso anno.. "perdiamo male", "perdiamo 3-1", "no raga' son troppo forti, ci asfaltano", "temo la disfatta", ecc. ecc. e poi 3-0. Neanche su Sfinterfans pensano che i giocatori dell'Inter siano così forti. Bah.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Novembre 2016)

Partitaccia da 0-0.


----------



## Black (7 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo lo scorso anno.. "perdiamo male", "perdiamo 3-1", "no raga' son troppo forti, ci asfaltano", "temo la disfatta", ecc. ecc. e poi 3-0. Neanche su Sfinterfans pensano che i giocatori dell'Inter siano così forti. Bah.



e allora vedi.... porta bene essere negativi prima del derby!


----------



## Tobi (7 Novembre 2016)

Io tolto il 4 0 con contro Mourinho, non mi ricordo un derby dell'inter vinto giocando bene, solo sculate tra tiri di mano, deviazioni, e quant'altro


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Novembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Partitaccia da 0-0.



Dove si firma ?


----------



## de sica (8 Novembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dove si firma ?



Spero che i ragazzi non entrino in campo con questo atteggiamento arrendevole, altrimenti.. per fortuna non scendono in campo i tifosi! 
Un po' di amor proprio su, giri su fogna fans e hanno la bava alla bocca. Pare che siamo noi ad aver perso con cani e porci


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Spero che i ragazzi non entrino in campo con questo atteggiamento arrendevole, altrimenti.. per fortuna non scendono in campo i tifosi!
> Un po' di amor proprio su, giri su fogna fans e hanno la bava alla bocca. Pare che siamo noi ad aver perso con cani e porci



E' un discorso puramente razionale.

1 - Lasci le distanze invariate, con loro molto dietro.

2 - Noi non perdiamo morale e loro non ne acquisiscono, soprattutto con l'allenatore nuovo.

3 - Continuo a considerare favoriti loro, giochiamo entrambi male ma hanno qualche giocatore in più.


----------



## de sica (8 Novembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' un discorso puramente razionale.
> 
> 1 - Lasci le distanze invariate, con loro molto dietro.
> 
> ...



Si, ma se si entra in campo con le motivazioni sbagliate.. si perde, e anche sonoramente. I nostri devono mangiare l'erba altroché! Poi si può anche perdere, ma c'è modo e modo


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si, ma se si entra in campo con le motivazioni sbagliate.. si perde, e anche sonoramente. I nostri devono mangiare l'erba altroché! Poi si può anche perdere, ma c'è modo e modo



Ma è ovvio che bisogna giocare sempre al 200% per vincere. Però se dovesse succedere non mi dispererei.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Spero che i ragazzi non entrino in campo con questo atteggiamento arrendevole, altrimenti.. per fortuna non scendono in campo i tifosi!
> Un po' di amor proprio su, giri su fogna fans e hanno la bava alla bocca. Pare che siamo noi ad aver perso con cani e porci



Come non quotarti.. Parole sante.


----------



## zlatan (8 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si, ma se si entra in campo con le motivazioni sbagliate.. si perde, e anche sonoramente. I nostri devono mangiare l'erba altroché! Poi si può anche perdere, ma c'è modo e modo



Ma non è questione di entrare in campo senza motivazioni, è chiaro che loro entreranno in campo con mille motivazioni e giocheranno al 100%. Il discorso è che la rosa è nettamente inferiore alla loro per lo meno riguardo centrocampo e attacco, e in più hanno l'allenatore nuovo e quindi sanno che non posso perdere ancora. Detto questo il calcio per fortuna non è una scienza esatta, noi siamo squadra lottiamo come una provinciale, e quindi tutto può succedere. Ma ad oggi ho le sensazioni che avevo prima di Genoa Milan e che stranamente non avevo prima di Milan Juve anche se ero sicuro di perdere anche contro il gobbi....
Il pareggio meritato e giocando non come contro il Pescara, mi andrebbe comunque bene. O se volete la vittoria giocando peggio che col Pescara va bene uguale....


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Novembre 2016)

Purtroppo Calabria difficilmente partirà titolare, sarebbe stato fondamentale poterci appoggiare a lui in costruzione


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2016)

Ma come potete mai pensare che i ragazzi entrino in campo con un atteggiamento negativo. E' un derby, saranno caricati a mille!


----------



## de sica (8 Novembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma come potete mai pensare che i ragazzi entrino in campo con un atteggiamento negativo. E' un derby, saranno caricati a mille!



Ma io di questo non ne dubito! Però fa strano leggere tutti questi commenti realisti e arrendevoli. La testa fa tutto in questo momento, quindi non possiamo permetterci di partire già sconfitti ( e qui parlo di noi tifosi). Questa partita va interpretata come con la Juve, e questo vale anche per noi. Se si perde a me girano, ma sono sicuro che se giocheranno concentrati non sfigureremo


----------



## Miracle1980 (8 Novembre 2016)

Bisogna giocare con la stessa concentrazione con cui abbiamo affrontato la Juve. Se riusciamo a batterli dopo il derby inizierà un nuovo campionato. È un'occasione troppo grossa e credo sia arrivato il momento di ''crescere''


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma io di questo non ne dubito! Però fa strano leggere tutti questi commenti realisti e arrendevoli. La testa fa tutto in questo momento, quindi non possiamo permetterci di partire già sconfitti ( e qui parlo di noi tifosi). Questa partita va interpretata come con la Juve, e questo vale anche per noi. Se si perde a me girano, ma sono sicuro che se giocheranno concentrati non sfigureremo



Come potrebbero partire sconfitti avendo una classifica nettamente migliore? Potrebbe per dire accadere l'inverso, ovvero sottovalutare l'inter, ma essendo un derby non avverrà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2016)

Scontato come una canzone di Ligabue che la perdiamo .. la loro prima partita con il nuovo allenatore sputeranno sangue .


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2016)

Il 20 novembre?? Ma stiamo scherzando? Io ero convinto fosse sabato prossimo, ah ok quindi perderemo di brutto


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma io di questo non ne dubito! Però fa strano leggere tutti questi commenti realisti e arrendevoli. La testa fa tutto in questo momento, quindi non possiamo permetterci di partire già sconfitti ( e qui parlo di noi tifosi). Questa partita va interpretata come con la Juve, e questo vale anche per noi. Se si perde a me girano, ma sono sicuro che se giocheranno concentrati non sfigureremo



Beh noi non andiamo in campo, quindi certi ragionamenti possiamo anche farli. Loro magari no.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Scontato come una canzone di Ligabue che la perdiamo .. la loro prima partita con il nuovo allenatore sputeranno sangue .



this.


----------



## Doctore (8 Novembre 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Bisogna giocare con la stessa concentrazione con cui abbiamo affrontato la Juve. Se riusciamo a batterli dopo il derby inizierà un nuovo campionato. È un'occasione troppo grossa e credo sia arrivato il momento di ''crescere''



questo milan è migliorato parecchio ma ancora non ha il giusto carattere/campioni per vincere partite difficili (vedi genoa).
Purtroppo sono abbastanza rassegnato la perdiamo sicuramente...perche pensare di vincere questa partita significa aspirare a un posto champions.


----------



## de sica (8 Novembre 2016)

Vabbè mi arrendo.. la perdiamo. Tanto è inutile provare a convincere


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Novembre 2016)

Se non recuperiamo un po' di gamba nella pausa sarà un disastro


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Novembre 2016)

Io sono fiducioso, questo Milan di Montella lo vedo meglio per preparare e affrontare questo tipo di partita.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Novembre 2016)

qualche considerazione : 
- sono convinto nache io che loro sono sfavoriti dal fatto che hanno molti sudamericani che torneranno fisicamente scarichi e poco concentrati

- per la stessa ragione Bacca sarebbe meglio che non giocasse.... meglio ancora magari 60 minuti a Lapadula e 30 a Bacca con bava alla bocca.....

Sicuramente saranno entrambi motivatissimi.... ma noi abbiamo tutto da guadagnare e loro tutto da perdere.... qundi la loro concentrazione potrebbe essere nervosismo e la nostra entusiasmo.... (almeno spero)

- alcuni nostri giocatori chiave (Kucka, Bonaventura) erano un po' alla frutta.... la pausa gli farà bene.

Pertasnto io sono positivo... poi in un derby ci sta tutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Novembre 2016)

Pasalic mi risulta non sia convocato, essendo fresco meglio lui di Kucka, che a gara in corso può "strappare"


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Novembre 2016)

*Niang in gruppo. Personalizzato per Bertolacci.*


----------



## Jaqen (10 Novembre 2016)

Spero di vedere Lapa titolare


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2016)

http://www.milanworld.net/lapadula-potrebbe-giocare-al-posto-di-bacca-contro-linter-vt41833.html


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2016)

Credo comunque che giochi ancora Bacca davanti, con Niang e Suso ai lati. Opinione personale.


----------



## Tobi (10 Novembre 2016)

Partita da vincere senza scuse, ok che è un derby, ma non hanno ne capo e ne coda, in questi quasi 3 mesi di campionato non hanno trovato un'identità, un gioco, un equilibrio tattico.. a differenza nostra che siamo partiti maluccio ma abbiamo ritrovato una quadratura logica.


----------



## zlatan (11 Novembre 2016)

Ieri hanno ridato il 3-0 dell'anno scorso... Mamma che goduria ho esultato ancora...


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Novembre 2016)

.


----------



## James Watson (11 Novembre 2016)

Una domanda: qualcuno sa se ci sono ancora biglietti disponibili?


----------



## zlatan (11 Novembre 2016)

Pochissimi io li ho acquistati mercoledì dopo un'agonia durata 6 ore per il sito totalmente intasato. Se hai le tessera del tifoso forse è rimasto qualche terzo blu e hai tempo fino a Lunedì ma devi sbrigarti. Se non ce l'hai devi aspettare martedì mattina ma saranno rimasti quelli da 60 euro in su se va ben


----------



## S T B (14 Novembre 2016)

io non firmo mai per il pari nel derby, soprattutto ora. Vincere vorrebbe dire spedirli a -11. Poi davanti al nostro pubblico.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Novembre 2016)

chi si accontenta del pari ha un subconscio interista
(a prescindere dal fatto che sarà durissima)


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2016)

*Le probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset

Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez (Romagnoli), De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca (Lapadula), Niang.*


----------



## de sica (16 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez (Romagnoli), De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca (Lapadula), Niang.*



Seconde me su romagnoli è tutta pretattica. Giocherà pure con una gamba, è troppo importante la partita


----------



## Aron (16 Novembre 2016)

Intanto sembra che pioli giocherà col 4-3-3.
Modulo poco adatto alla rosa dell'inter, ma ci battono lo stesso.
A -11 non ci vanno.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez (Romagnoli), De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca (Lapadula), Niang.*



Forza ragazzi. Questa partita, nonostante gufi e tafazzi di ogni genere, è da vincere. Daje Diavolo!


----------



## Casnop (16 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez (Romagnoli), De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca (Lapadula), Niang.*


Peccato per Romagnoli, vorrà dire che Locatelli (con Kucka) monterà doppia guardia sul centro per annullare telefonate di Banega a Icardi. Ne è assolutamente capace. Per il resto, ci sono tutti. Dai.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Peccato per Romagnoli, vorrà dire che Locatelli (con Kucka) monterà doppia guardia sul centro per annullare telefonate di Banega a Icardi. Ne è assolutamente capace. Per il resto, ci sono tutti. Dai.



Probabile che Banega resti fuori per Brozovic.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gomez (Romagnoli), De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca (Lapadula), Niang.*



.


----------



## Casnop (16 Novembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Probabile che Banega resti fuori per Brozovic.


Banega fuori? Una buona notizia.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Novembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Intanto sembra che pioli giocherà col 4-3-3.
> Modulo poco adatto alla rosa dell'inter, ma ci battono lo stesso.
> A -11 non ci vanno.



Io invece sono ottimista che a - 11 ci vanno perche è una partita che i nostri possono gestire benissimo sopratutto dal punto de vista mentale, piu meno come hanno fatto con la Juventus.. loro hanno molto molto da perdere, sono i favoriti, hanno la pressione, invece i nostri possono lottare con la mentè libera, sicuramente avremmo spazi, quindi una situazione interessante per Bacca e Niang... sono già in ansia, sono 3 punti importantissimi per continuare a sognare.


----------



## de sica (16 Novembre 2016)

Sapete perché odio tutto questo "falso" pessimismo? Perché almeno, chi lo attua, può scamparsela in due/tre modi a fine partita:

1) se il Milan vince parla di scaramanzia per gufare l'inter, quindi sarebbe merito suo 
2) se il Milan perde fa invece la morale, dicendo che era tra i primi a sostenere la sconfitta e bla bla bla
3) se si pareggia dice che ci è andata bene

Facile così eh


----------



## kolao95 (16 Novembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Sapete perché odio tutto questo "falso" pessimismo? Perché almeno, chi lo attua, può scamparsela in due/tre modi a fine partita:
> 
> 1) se il Milan vince parla di scaramanzia per gufare l'inter, quindi sarebbe merito suo
> 2) se il Milan perde fa invece la morale, dicendo che era tra i primi a sostenere la sconfitta e bla bla bla
> ...



Come d'altronde è stato per la cessione.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Novembre 2016)

Bah



de sica ha scritto:


> Sapete perché odio tutto questo "falso" pessimismo? Perché almeno, chi lo attua, può scamparsela in due/tre modi a fine partita:
> 
> 1) se il Milan vince parla di scaramanzia per gufare l'inter, quindi sarebbe merito suo
> 2) se il Milan perde fa invece la morale, dicendo che era tra i primi a sostenere la sconfitta e bla bla bla
> ...





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Come d'altronde è stato per la cessione.



1 - Non vedo dove sia il problema. Non è che chi c'azzecca vince un premio eh. "Io l'avevo detto..." credo sia una delle frasi più antipatiche della storia.

2 - Se nel 2016 si crede ancora alla scaramanzia c'è qualceh problema.


----------



## Therealsalva (17 Novembre 2016)

Adesso mi prenderò insulti da tutto il mondo, ma tra Zapata e Gomez dico Zapata! Sulla gara secca può essere un giocatorone, e nel derby la concentrazione non dovrebbbe mancargli. Ovviamente non ne conosco la condizione atletica, ma se fosse in grado di giocare preferirei lui al paraguaiano stancato dal viaggio con la nazionale, troppo irruento e lento per contrastare il tridente dell'Inter che e rapidissimo è forte nell'1 contro 1

Sia chiaro, se Alessio fosse al 50% farei giocare lui!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Novembre 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Adesso mi prenderò insulti da tutto il mondo, ma tra Zapata e Gomez dico Zapata! Sulla gara secca può essere un giocatorone, e nel derby la concentrazione non dovrebbbe mancargli. Ovviamente non ne conosco la condizione atletica, ma se fosse in grado di giocare preferirei lui al paraguaiano stancato dal viaggio con la nazionale, troppo irruento e lento per contrastare il tridente dell'Inter che e rapidissimo è forte nell'1 contro 1
> 
> Sia chiaro, se Alessio fosse al 50% farei giocare lui!



Zapata sta fuori da troppo per giocare una partita come quella di domenica. E' anche vero che Gomez-Paletta insieme sono decisamente troppo irruenti, fino ad ora Alessio e Paletta sembravano completarsi. La questione è decisamente spinosa. Speriamo il mister sappia decidere per il meglio.

Loro dalla loro avranno l'entusiamo delle prime partite con un nuovo mister, ma un nuovo modulo da metabolizzare in poco tempo. Non che il vecchio lo abbiano metabolizzato , peggio di come hanno fatto non possono fare.


----------



## davoreb (17 Novembre 2016)

La partita si giocherà per me sugli esterni.

Se Suso ma sopratutto Niang entrano bene in partita (tra l'altro dovrebbero anche essere riposati) allora possono davvero metterli in difficoltà, i loro terzini sono abbastanza scandalosi e Candreva dovrà abbassarsi tantissimo per raddoppiare su Niang.

Davanti per questa partita rimarrei con Bacca.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2016)

*Milan-Inter sarà arbitrata da Tagliavento*


----------



## de sica (17 Novembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan-Inter sarà arbitrata da Tagliavento*



Tagliavento?


----------



## kolao95 (17 Novembre 2016)

Cribbio, Tagliavento no!!! Il peggiore che ci potesse capitare dopo Valeri.
Comunque per me saranno due gli uomini chiave del derby:
-Kucka: dovesse giocare Banega, giocatore privo di intensità e corsa e che in Italia stiamo ricordando più per i palloni pericolosi persi che per le grandi partite, lo slovacco andrebbe a nozze.
-Suso: l'Inter lascia sempre tanti spazi ai lati del mediano e lui è molto molto bravo a farsi trovare tra le linee, potrebbe creare molti danni. Oltretutto gioca sulla fascia di quel cesso di Santon..


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Novembre 2016)

se per caso segna Locatelli.....

non oso pensare


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Cribbio, Tagliavento no!!! Il peggiore che ci potesse capitare dopo Valeri.
> Comunque per me saranno due gli uomini chiave del derby:
> -Kucka: dovesse giocare Banega, giocatore privo di intensità e corsa e che in Italia stiamo ricordando più per i palloni pericolosi persi che per le grandi partite, lo slovacco andrebbe a nozze.
> -Suso: l'Inter lascia sempre tanti spazi ai lati del mediano e lui è molto molto bravo a farsi trovare tra le linee, potrebbe creare molti danni. Oltretutto gioca sulla fascia di quel cesso di Santon..



koala, la mia vera incognita è : cosa ci dobbiamo aspettare dalla prima di pioli?? Come metterà in campo l'inter? Con quali uomini e quale atteggiamento?? Epic brozo sarà rispolverato??? Troppi se e troppi ma. Vero che dobbiamo guardare solo in casa nostra ma una partita in più non la poteva dirigere de boer????


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Novembre 2016)

Tagliavento + Orsato e Valeri arbitri di porta. En-plein


----------



## kolao95 (17 Novembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> koala, la mia vera incognita è : cosa ci dobbiamo aspettare dalla prima di pioli?? Come metterà in campo l'inter? Con quali uomini e quale atteggiamento?? Epic brozo sarà rispolverato??? Troppi se e troppi ma. Vero che dobbiamo guardare solo in casa nostra ma una partita in più non la poteva dirigere de boer????



Io credo che, avendo avuto a disposizione durante la sosta pochissimi titolari, non stravolgerà da subito il sistema di gioco, anche perchè l'ex tecnico della Lazio avrà bisogno di tempo per lavorare sul gioco che vuole importare: squadra aggressiva, pressing alto e sfruttamento delle catene laterali.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Novembre 2016)

Questi sono giorni lunghi.. domenica voglio la vittoria!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Novembre 2016)

L'assenza di romagnoli non ci voleva per niente... sono preoccupatissimo...


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2016)

Milan - Inter. Ecco le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola.


----------



## mistergao (18 Novembre 2016)

Si avvicina il derby ed aumentano, in me, le sensazioni negative.
Sono sostanzialmente quattro le mie preoccupazioni:
- la difesa, e non serve troppo spiegare il perchè ed il per come
- il fatto che dopo la sosta normalmente giochiamo da schifo e le prendiamo
- l'attacco, con il ballottaggio Bacca-Lapadula, che inevitabilmente toglie energie psicofisiche al colombiano
- il debutto di Pioli sulla panchina interista, che darà ai nerazzurri una marcia in più.

Considerato tutto ciò e considerato il calendario da quì a Natale, vada per il pareggio.


----------



## Albijol (18 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter. Ecco le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola.



Onestamente con questa formazioni non vedo come possiamo farcela, confido nel fatto che la gazzetta non l'azzecca mai.


----------



## Tobi (18 Novembre 2016)

Basta con questo pessimismo, sono una squadra allo sbando, che si presenterà al derby con D'Ambrosio, Murillo, Ansaldi, Medel e Brozovic, sicuramente saranno piu motivati visto il cambio dell'allenatore, ma in campo ci vanno i giocatori e i giocatori sono quelli. Confido in una buona vittoria


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Novembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Basta con questo pessimismo, sono una squadra allo sbando, che si presenterà al derby con D'Ambrosio, Murillo, Ansaldi, Medel e Brozovic, sicuramente saranno piu motivati visto il cambio dell'allenatore, ma in campo ci vanno i giocatori e i giocatori sono quelli. Confido in una buona vittoria



Non è che noi abbiamo uno squadrone, però. E l'assenza di Romagnoli può essere davvero pesante. 
Anche io ho sensazioni negative, spero che tu abbia ragione.


----------



## kolao95 (18 Novembre 2016)

Voglio la vittoria. Del pareggio contro questa massa di cessi e sopravvalutati che le hanno prese pure dal Canicattì non me ne faccio nulla.


----------



## de sica (18 Novembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Basta con questo pessimismo, sono una squadra allo sbando, che si presenterà al derby con D'Ambrosio, Murillo, Ansaldi, Medel e Brozovic, sicuramente saranno piu motivati visto il cambio dell'allenatore, ma in campo ci vanno i giocatori e i giocatori sono quelli. Confido in una buona vittoria



Ormai va di moda così. La gente professa il pessimismo così almeno se si perde non rimane delusa. Io invece me ne frego, e guardo innanzitutto come si perde


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Novembre 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non è che noi abbiamo uno squadrone, però. E l'assenza di Romagnoli può essere davvero pesante.
> Anche io ho sensazioni negative, spero che tu abbia ragione.



Davanti c'e questa problematica in**r, non il Bayern Monaco.. forse hanno qualche "nome" in più ma come squadra, ripeto come squadra sono convinto che non valiamo meno, anzi siamo più compatti e organizati, quindi secondo io a San Siro con la nostra gente abbiamo una interessante possibilità di vincere, sono 3 punti che possono significare molto, dobbiamo assolutamente puntare a questi 3 punti, un pareggio sarebbe troppo mediocre.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (18 Novembre 2016)

Ma sembra a me o c'è già pioli che sta rilasciando 70mila interviste ed è così sicuro di vincere ?


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Novembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma sembra a me o c'è già pioli che sta rilasciando 70mila interviste ed è così sicuro di vincere ?



Non solo Pioli, anche Ausilio parla che vincono tranquilli perche secondo lei questa partita arriva nel momento giusto...


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2016)

La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Mediaset


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Mediaset



Prova di fuoco per Gustavo.. forza paraguaiano!


----------



## Therealsalva (18 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Prova di fuoco per Gustavo.. forza paraguaiano!



Questo povero cristiano però mi sembra Ely l'anno scorso, non ancora trovato una partita facile!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Mediaset



Daje ragazzi. Siamo tutti con voi!


----------



## Aron (18 Novembre 2016)

Vedo l'Inter favorita.
Noi se perdiamo siamo sempre in zona champions, ma se sono loro a perdere la loro stagione è già da considerarsi chiusa a novembre.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Novembre 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Questo povero cristiano però mi sembra Ely l'anno scorso, non ancora trovato una partita facile! &#55357;&#56834;



Domenica serà dovrà tirar fuori quel spirito guerriero e sopratutto mantenere altissima la concentrazione, la chiave della nostra partita sarà quella, sono fiducioso.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Novembre 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazze di Milan-inter secondo Sky:*


----------



## Aron (18 Novembre 2016)

Poco sborone Pioli:

_"L'Inter può far male al Milan."_

_"Sono arrivato in un top club nel momento giusto grazie al lavoro fatto in carriera."_


----------



## kolao95 (18 Novembre 2016)

C'è chi parla di Ranocchia titolare


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Novembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Poco sborone Pioli:
> 
> _"L'Inter può far male al Milan."_
> 
> _"Sono arrivato in un top club nel momento giusto grazie al lavoro fatto in carriera."_


Quello che ho detto anche io... Allora non sembrava solo a me..
questi già di testa se ne stanno andando.. ma parecchio...


----------



## 666psycho (19 Novembre 2016)

Dai ! partita da vincere! ho sognato che vincevamo 4 a 0...  Sarà dura! ma si possono portare a casa i 3 punti!


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Novembre 2016)

Sono tesissimo, ho anche trovato in terra un portafoglio dell'Inter ieri, l'ho aperto coi piedi (!) ed era pure vuoto.


Para. Para. Para.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Novembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono tesissimo, ho anche trovato in terra un portafoglio dell'Inter ieri, l'ho aperto coi piedi (!) ed era pure vuoto.
> 
> 
> Para. Para. Para.



Va beh, si dice che pestare la m. porti fortuna.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2016)

*I convocati di Montella. C'è Romagnoli.
**
PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Gabriel, Plizzari
DIFENSORI: Abate, Antonelli, De Sciglio, Ely, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura, Mati Fernandez, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Pasalic, Poli, Sosa
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Lapadula, Luiz Adriano, Niang, Suso.*


----------



## Casnop (19 Novembre 2016)

A quanto pare, ci sono tutti. Ci sono anche tre punti: andiamo a prenderceli.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Novembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono tesissimo, ho anche trovato in terra un portafoglio dell'Inter ieri, *l'ho aperto coi piedi* (!) ed era pure vuoto.
> 
> 
> Para. Para. Para.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Novembre 2016)

Raga anche io sono tesissimo..

Benvenuto a San Siro.. Benvenuto al fuoco.. nero come la vostra pura...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2016)

Quanto sarebbe bello vincere ?? Ma la vedo dura .


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta



Sempre dell'idea che alla fine Romagnoli ce la faccia, se così non sarà abbiamo già perso.


----------



## LukeLike (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma Antonelli no?


----------



## J&B (20 Novembre 2016)

Il cambio dell'allenatore può essere uno stimolo in più per loro, ma chi se ne frega..... possiamo vincere.


----------



## Aron (20 Novembre 2016)

A Sky Sport dicono che giocheranno Brozovic, Kondogbia e Joao Mario davanti alla difesa.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Novembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> A Sky Sport dicono che giocheranno Brozovic, Kondogbia e Joao Mario davanti alla difesa.



Sì, gioca Medel dietro, Murillo panca. Peccato.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta




.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Novembre 2016)

Questi maledetti ovviamente faranno la partita della vita e poi per tutto questo anno saranno soddisfatti.
Ritornando poi nella mediocrità sino a fine stagione.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, gioca Medel dietro, Murillo panca. Peccato.



Meglio per noi. Medel è molto meno prestante fisicamente.


----------



## fra29 (20 Novembre 2016)

Io la vedo molto male oggi...
Romagnoli out
Gustavo a prendere Icardi
Milan in casa e "favorito" (nel derby spesso è un'arma a doppio taglio)
Pioli alla prima
Partita post-Pausa 

Non riesco a immaginare un Milan alle 23 vincente..


----------



## Kaw (20 Novembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io la vedo molto male oggi...
> Non riesco a immaginare un Milan alle 23 vincente..


Idem, per scaramanzia io e mio fratello abbiamo scommesso sul 2 per questa sera, male che vada ci guadagno qualcosa.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Novembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io la vedo molto male oggi...
> Romagnoli out
> Gustavo a prendere Icardi
> Milan in casa e "favorito" (nel derby spesso è un'arma a doppio taglio)
> ...



Gomez ha già annullatò gente come Higuain..
Il Milan non ha nulla di favorito per questo derby
Pioli cosa dovrebbe fare con 3-4 allenamenti
Anche post pausa abbiamo vinto

Detto questo, parliamo di un derby, quindi una partita aperta, può succedere di tutto ma quello che sono sicuro è che i nostri sputerano sangue per i 3 punti.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Novembre 2016)

Stasera purtroppo usciremo sconfitti.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Novembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Meglio per noi. Medel è molto meno prestante fisicamente.



Capirai, gioca con Bacca, mica Biehroff. Boh, vediamo..


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Capirai, gioca con Bacca, mica Biehroff. Boh, vediamo..



Ma anche in velocità. Murillo è molto più ostico.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Novembre 2016)

Dai ragazzi! Andiamo prenderci il secondo posto!


----------



## fra29 (20 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> *Gomez ha già annullatò gente come Higuain*..
> Il Milan non ha nulla di favorito per questo derby
> Pioli cosa dovrebbe fare con 3-4 allenamenti
> Anche post pausa abbiamo vinto
> ...



Gomez quando ha cancellato Higuain? Quello eraPaletta coadiuvato da un super Romagnoli.
Gomez è quello ridicolizzato da Pellegrini e Mertens contro il Sassuolo e il Napoli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Gomez mi fa tanta paura...


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Novembre 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Gomez quando ha cancellato Higuain?



In Argentina - Paraguai vinta dalla sua nazionale 2 mesi fa, stasera io mi fido di Gustavo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Novembre 2016)

Temo che l'assenza di Romagnoli avrà un peso non indifferente.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali:
**
MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gustavo Gomez, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Niang. All. Montella.*
*
INTER (4-3-3): Handanovic; Ansaldi, Miranda, Medel, D'Ambrosio; Brozovic, Joao Mario, Kondogbia; Candreva, Icardi, Perisic. All. Pioli*


----------



## Pit96 (20 Novembre 2016)

Forza ragazzi!!!!!


----------



## de sica (20 Novembre 2016)

Non so come finirà, comunque io sto con voi! Sputiamo sangue e proviamoci, forza Milan!!


----------



## 666psycho (20 Novembre 2016)

Forza milan! Oggi si vince!


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2016)

Mamma mia quanto ci sarebbe da godere...


----------



## ignaxio (20 Novembre 2016)

Signori, sto sentendo i commenti di sky stasera.. e dobbiamo vincere SOLO PER FARLI ROSICARE


----------



## kolao95 (20 Novembre 2016)

Forza ragazzi!!! Spediamoli dove meritano!


----------



## ignaxio (20 Novembre 2016)

Fischia la fine arbitrooooo


----------



## VonVittel (20 Novembre 2016)

Non sono affatto ottimista per stasera... Speriamo bene, il pessimismo ha sempre portato fortuna fino ad ora.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> **
> MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Gustavo Gomez, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Niang. All. Montella.*
> *
> INTER (4-3-3): Handanovic; Ansaldi, Miranda, Medel, D'Ambrosio; Brozovic, Joao Mario, Kondogbia; Candreva, Icardi, Perisic. All. Pioli*



.


----------



## medjai (20 Novembre 2016)

Io oggi firmo il pareggio. Noi non perdiamo, l'Inter non guadagna punti e siamo ancora 2/3. Ma meglio vincere assolutamente !


----------



## R41D3N (20 Novembre 2016)

Io avrei preferito Zapata a Gomez. Mette i brividi una difesa così... 
Speriamo bene.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Novembre 2016)

Coreografia straordinaria. Grandi ragazzi!


----------



## 1972 (20 Novembre 2016)

non la vedro', so vecchio e non reggo piu' certe emozioni. dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## medjai (20 Novembre 2016)

Bellissima coreografia !


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Non si capisce nulla con queste maglie!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Gomez. Pazzesco.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Novembre 2016)

Mamma che piedi gomez


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Coreografia bellissima e azzeccata. La loro davvero inutile...

DAI RAGAZZI!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma chi ha permesso queste maglie? Non si capisce un cavolo


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Concordo...scelta delle maglie decisamente assurde


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Niang che bestia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Questo e un rigore. Medel va in scivolata, non colpisce il pallone, bensi Niang. Oltre a tirarlo con il braccio

Boh, non capisco proprio il commento tecnico di Sky


----------



## ignaxio (20 Novembre 2016)

Non si capisce nulla co ste maglie


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2016)

Basta angoli corti per dio bastaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2016)

Oddio era l'angolo dell'INTER non nostro.. ma che cavolo ste maglie


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Sì vabbe per quanto riusciranno a tenere sto pressing? Se non segnano sono spacciati


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Perisic è già due volte che parte dietro ad Abate...loro comunque sono partiti più cattivi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Oddio era l'angolo dell'INTER non nostro.. ma che cavolo ste maglie



Infatti. Mai visto qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Mamma mia che buchi dietro stasera...


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

De Sciglio ha già rotto i maroni al 15 minuto


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2016)

Ecco il solito Abate che gioca con l´Inter


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Quanto è inutile De Sciglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

De Sciglio...sembra mozzarella umana.


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Se non era fallo quello di Kondocoso su Niang...


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Finalmente giallo per il COSO


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Kondogbia se l'e cercata. Vediamo se continua cosi...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Tagliavento fin'ora niente da dire, stesso metro per entrambe


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Ignorante Kucka... Fallo stupido


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Novembre 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Tagliavento fin'ora niente da dire, stesso metro per entrambe



appunto...Kucka un po' ingenuo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Novembre 2016)

Questi hanno proprio fame...... Sempre e solo con noi danno l anima


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Cavolo!!!...li stiamo facendo giocare troppo...qui abbiamo avuto chiappe


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Novembre 2016)

Perisic è già due volte che se lo perdono


----------



## alcyppa (20 Novembre 2016)

Abate dorme?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Ci siamo in campo ?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Novembre 2016)

Abate


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Malissimo fino ad ora.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2016)

Loro stanno giocando un Derby noi un'amichevole. 

Sti cinesi devono cambiare 9/11 della rosa


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Non vediamo palla...SVEGLIAAAA


----------



## Hellscream (20 Novembre 2016)

Si sa che loro conoscono solo Juve e Milan, so già come andrà a finire sta partita...


----------



## R41D3N (20 Novembre 2016)

Lo sapevo che sarebbe stata questo tipo di partita. Facciamo ridere fino ad ora


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma che succede ohhhhhh


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma siamo rimasti nello spogliatoio?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Sì ma dagli il giallo, è il secondo tattico che fa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Che sciagura...Gomez.

Ogni volta che vede il pallone lo spazza via a caso.




De Sciglio...improponibile.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Novembre 2016)

Mattia 35 milioni De Sciglio


----------



## kolao95 (20 Novembre 2016)

Mezz'ora di nulla noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2016)

Non capisco niente con queste maglie... tranne il fatto che de scoglio è sempre il solito


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2016)

Che schifo i due terzini.. ma quanto torna antonello


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Fischia fine primo tempo che è meglio va...


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Cioè ma Antonelli non può proprio giocare?


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma passala asinoooo!!!!


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma Jack dallaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Novembre 2016)

No Jack!


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2016)

de sciglio raccapricciante. 

bacca la solità nullità fuori dall'area.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2016)

Ste maglie mi mandano a male


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Perché non l'ha lanciatoooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma perché cribbio non gliel'ha data


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Novembre 2016)

Se i cinesi non fanno in fretta..... Vedo periodi di magra


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Sembra che giochiamo con 4 uomini in meno...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Sembra che giochiamo con 4 uomini in meno...



De Sciglio, Abate, Bacca, Kucka


----------



## sette (20 Novembre 2016)

ancora lo fanno arbitrare sto scandalo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma possibile che non ne prendiamo una a centrocampo??


----------



## diavolo (20 Novembre 2016)

Subiamo Troppe azioni pericolose


----------



## Milo (20 Novembre 2016)

Sempre più convinto di quanto dico da settimane, Niang fa vomitare, non ha fatto nulla e si sa solo lamentare. E se non sbaglio non segue mai l'omo lasciando sempre de sciglio solo con 2 uomini


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Novembre 2016)

Non riusciamo a tenere palla più di 20 secondi, non va bene!


----------



## ignaxio (20 Novembre 2016)

Mammamia Gomez


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Mamma mia che schifo che stiamo facendo..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Non teniamo palla neanche un secondo.

Sulle fascie abbiamo un bisogno assurdo di comprare giocatori con un minimo di tecnica.

Bacca il solito nulla.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Finalmente abbiamo tirato..
Se tiro si può chiamare..


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Basta Bacca!!!!


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

No no NOOOOOOO
Eravamo 4 contro 3


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Novembre 2016)

Mamma mia, in 4...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Bacca. Quanto mi fa schifo. Una scelta oscena.

Basta, non se ne puo piu


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Dagliela a nianggggggggggg


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

*Goooooooolllllllll

Susoooooooooo*


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2016)

Maledetto sto cesso colobiano


----------



## ignaxio (20 Novembre 2016)

4 contro 2 cacchio!!!!!


----------



## diavolo (20 Novembre 2016)

Susooooooooooo


----------



## wfiesso (20 Novembre 2016)

Susooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kolao95 (20 Novembre 2016)

Susoooooooooo


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Goooooooooooooooollllllll

susoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Novembre 2016)

Vai!!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Novembre 2016)

L'aveva promessoooooo, SUSOOOOO


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Che gol!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Susooooooo


----------



## CIppO (20 Novembre 2016)

Evvai. Schiaffetto correttivo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Mamma mia che gridata liberatoriaaaaa
SVEGLIAMOCI ORA


----------



## diavolo (20 Novembre 2016)

GRAnde grande Suso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

O mio dioooooooo


----------



## Reblanck (20 Novembre 2016)

Quello scarso


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2016)

Susoooooooooo


----------



## alcyppa (20 Novembre 2016)

Suso ha mantenuto la promessa


----------



## VonVittel (20 Novembre 2016)

Effetto Suso!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Dai 2-0 subito SUBITO


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Mamma mia che ha fatto qua suso


----------



## diavolo (20 Novembre 2016)

Che palla ha dato Suso?Fuori Bacca e dentro Lapadula


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Che gol Suso...e che serpentina subito dopo con lancio per Bacca, che non era in fuorigioco


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2016)

bravo susetto. 

mamma mia però si soffre troppo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Primo tempo non siamo entrati in campo ma siamo 1-0.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Novembre 2016)

Che goduria! Grande Susone!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Nel secondo tempo voglio vedere Lapadula. Non ne posso piu di Bacca. Oltre ad essere assolutamente inutile se non va messo ad un passo dal portiere e anche dannoso quando partecipa.


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Novembre 2016)

Bene così. Adesso ha anche più senso giocare con due centometristi come Niang e Bacca. Sul 1-0 per noi qualche contropiede dovrebbe scapparci, no?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Novembre 2016)

Ci è andata si lusso...come godo


----------



## koti (20 Novembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Primo tempo non siamo entrati in campo ma siamo 1-0.


Vero, meritavamo di perdere ma per ora siamo sopra rofl


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Novembre 2016)

Solita partita come contro Palermo e Pescara, evidentemente il Milan con queste squadrette scende in campo molle...

Suso solo una cosa sa fare, ma non maluccio.


----------



## Kaw (20 Novembre 2016)

Meglio l'Inter, ma abbiamo segnato noi.
Speriamo di tenere ma c'ho 'na paura...


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2016)

Bene il risultato, ma dobbiamo cercare di non farli giocare nella nostra metà campo.

Io metterei Lapadula tra non molto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Novembre 2016)

Se non mette subito Zapata perdiamo


----------



## hiei87 (20 Novembre 2016)

Primo tempo pessimo, ma mi aspettavo un copione simile, con l'inter che fa la partita della vita e il Milan che soffre. 
Per ora si gode tantissimo. Su Suso avevo scommesso in estate,ma, pur con tutti i suoi difetti, per ora sta andando oltre ogni aspettativa.
Malissimo Bacca. Aspetterei a toglierlo perchè le sue caratteristiche possono servire nel caso l'inter lasciasse spazi nel tentativo di pareggiare, ma per le prossime partite si sta meritando di scaldare la panchina...


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Adesso sempre Lapadula


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Novembre 2016)

Quanto si sente l'assenza di Romagnoli, mamma mia. Comunque ci siamo bruciati due contropiedi come dei polli. 
Il primo: 2vs2 Bonaventura tiene troppo palla e non la dà a Bacca che aveva fatto il movimento perfetto. 
Il secondo: Suso la passa a Niang tutto solo, ma la prende Bacca e tira al posto di darla a Niang.


Gol Pazzesco di Suso! Mitico 

Uno con la velocità di Carlos, non lo leverei subito. In contropiede potrebbe essere letale.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Novembre 2016)

Male sia nel gioco che nei singoli, specie Donnarumma, Bacca e Gustavo Gomez.. Purtroppo l'assenza di Romagnoli si fa sentire.. Speriamo di continuare così, il fatto che nonostante tutto siamo avanti noi è un gran bel segnale, bravi soprattutto Suso e Bonaventura


----------



## R41D3N (20 Novembre 2016)

Nel secondo tempo dobbiamo tirar fuori gli attributi perché loro saranno ancora più cattivi e con questo atteggiamento rischiamo tanto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2016)

Metti Lapa , metti lapaaaa


----------



## ignaxio (20 Novembre 2016)

Suso come Grosso nel 2006


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Novembre 2016)

Dentro subito Zapata e Antonelli, teniamoci il terzo cambio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Novembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Suso come Grosso nel 2006



Grosso nel 2006 come suso nel 2016 ahahahaha


----------



## kolao95 (20 Novembre 2016)

Troppo bassi, bisogna alzarsi un minimo, anche perchè questi hanno diversi tiratori: Candreva e Brozovic su tutti. Poi troppe imprecisioni tecniche, Kucka e Abate si sveglino!


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2016)

voglio lapadula il prima possibile.

e ho paura che kucka sia a rischio rosso, con tagliavento in campo poi...


----------



## Schism75 (20 Novembre 2016)

Speriamo che i due geni: Kucka e De sciglio non la facciano grossa. Comunque giocato malissimo. Centrocampo inesistente, non facciamo un'aziOne manovrata e ragionata che sia una.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> voglio lapadula il prima possibile.
> 
> e ho paura che kucka sia a rischio rosso, con tagliavento in campo poi...



Soprattutto De Sciglio. Ha fatto due falli in 10 secondi. 

Uno dei due deve toglierlo.


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Male sia nel gioco che nei singoli, specie Donnarumma, Bacca e Gustavo Gomez.. Purtroppo l'assenza di Romagnoli si fa sentire.. Speriamo di continuare così, il fatto che nonostante tutto siamo avanti noi è un gran bel segnale, bravi soprattutto Suso e Bonaventura



Gustavo Gomez secondo me sta giocando anche meglio di Paletta invece. Il problema è che sulle fasce ci infilano sia a destra che a sinistra e per gran parte del primo tempo i loro centrocampisti giocavano quasi costatemente al limite della ns area.
Diciamo tanto di Bacca, che di palle comunque non ne ha avute, ma Niang a parte le due sgroppate iniziali è sparito e non rientra mai


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto De Sciglio. Ha fatto due falli in 10 secondi.
> 
> Uno dei due deve toglierlo.




Roba da promozione


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (20 Novembre 2016)

Siamo in vantaggio ma la partita l'ha fatta l'Inter chiudendoci nella nostra metà campo...
Non credo si possa resistere fino al novantesimo limitandosi solo a difendere il risultato...
Per questo credo si debba rischiare alzando il baricentro...bisogna andarli a prendere alti...lo so è un rischio ma non vedo alternativa migliore...


----------



## Reblanck (20 Novembre 2016)

Dobbiamo ringraziare Perisic per quelle 3 occasioni e poi quando l'Inter ha abbassato il pressing si sono viste tutte le loro lucane.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2016)

Male malissimo sul piano del gioco e per di più due contropiedi sprecati: ficcatevi in testa che Bacca è attaccante d'area, non contropiedista, del pallone in velocità non sa cosa farsene se non è solo davanti al portiere. Fuori, grazie.
Pessimi i terzini: De Sciglio solito orrore in attacco e difesa (più il giallo), Abate si perde troppo Perisic, che ci ha graziato almeno un paio di volte. Benino i centrali. Male anche il centrocampo, Kucka in particolare. Locatelli bene solo in interdizione, Bonaventura solo in impostazione. Niang bene, Suso pure. Nel secondo tempo bisogna cambiare marcia, alla grande e alla svelta.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Novembre 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Gustavo Gomez secondo me sta giocando anche meglio di Paletta invece. Il problema è che sulle fasce ci infilano sia a destra che a sinistra e per gran parte del primo tempo i loro centrocampisti giocavano quasi costatemente al limite della ns area.
> Diciamo tanto di Bacca, che di palle comunque non ne ha avute, ma Niang a parte le due sgroppate iniziali è sparito e non rientra mai



Mmmh mi pare di ricordare almeno un paio di occasioni con Gomez in ritardo sull'attaccante, come minimo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Che controllo bacca ....


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Ansaldi finalmente ammonito al quarto fallo su Suso


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Novembre 2016)

Bacca mio che piedi...


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Mamma mia stavamo per metterla di chiappa


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

L'avevo vista dentro....


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma perche Bonaventura non la passa? Perche?


----------



## VonVittel (20 Novembre 2016)

Queste sono occasioni che sono da sfruttare maledizione


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

E ti pareva.

Sto cesso di Candreva...


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Scansaloso...niente fallo su Locatelli e hanno invertito il fallo laterale


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Ecco...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma scusate? non era rimessa nostra? Locatelli la tira adosso al interista, il pallone esce....ed e rimessa del Inter???


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Sì ma segnate per dio


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2016)

eccallà, te pareva.


----------



## VonVittel (20 Novembre 2016)

Maledetti cani schifosi. Prepotenti


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2016)

Ah questo sempre eurogol contro di noi.


----------



## VonVittel (20 Novembre 2016)

Spudoratamente truffati


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Vabbè ti pareva sto cadavere


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Novembre 2016)

Senza parole


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Mettici un altro pò di tempo a uscire Gomez


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Candreva sa fare esattamente una cosa. Ovviamente lo abbiamo lasciato tirare solissimo. Madonna che rabbia.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Il goal della vita sto cesso...


----------



## Igniorante (20 Novembre 2016)

Bah mi pare di aver visto delle proteste per il fallo laterale, li c'era da riprendere posizione e stare attenti, e invece...


----------



## Reblanck (20 Novembre 2016)

erano scoppiati non tenevano più la linea ed abbiamo preso goal


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Sussssssssssssssooooooooooooo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Susoooooo


----------



## CIppO (20 Novembre 2016)

Goooool


----------



## VonVittel (20 Novembre 2016)

L'HA FATTO! Doppietta! L'aveva detto!! Effetto Suso!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

De Sciglio ma dov'è?


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

SUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOO....

Meno male che c'è ancora quel "cesso" di bacca va


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2016)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

finalmente bacca si rende utile.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Novembre 2016)

Ti amo susoneeeeeeeee


----------



## hiei87 (20 Novembre 2016)

Quanto fomenta Susinooooooo!!!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Suso showwwwwww


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Novembre 2016)

Sussssssssoooooooooooo


----------



## Reblanck (20 Novembre 2016)

My boy ! 

Quello scarso


----------



## sette (20 Novembre 2016)

45km a piedi!!!


----------



## CIppO (20 Novembre 2016)

Sti pellegrini... Bravo Suso


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Che gol!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Susettinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma vieni!!!!


----------



## wfiesso (20 Novembre 2016)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Ora devi tornare a casa a piedi Suso!


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Novembre 2016)

Miranda è sempre li che cerca Suso


----------



## VonVittel (20 Novembre 2016)

Ansaldi era da doppio giallo e rosso


----------



## Igniorante (20 Novembre 2016)

OMFG come direbbero gli inglesi... Che gol, come ha tenuto il sangue freddo e li ha scherzati


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Pioli già è entrato nella parte di rosikone!! Dai metti Lapadulaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Bacca in area a contrastare D'Ambrosio....ma tanto lui è un "cesso"


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma quanti falli concede ad Ansaldi?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

ma ansaldi non lo sbatte fuori ?????


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Intanto Ansaldi è al suo ottavo fallo su Suso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Bacca in area a contrastare D'Ambrosio....ma tanto lui è un "cesso"



E cosa c'entra questa singola situazione con la sua capacita generale? Boh.


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Eccolo...sostituito...bravo Tagliavento


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Infatti ecco.. l'ha tolto... doveva toglierlo l'arbitro !


----------



## Igniorante (20 Novembre 2016)

Niang troppo nervoso, e gli sfigati dovrebbero giocare in 10 da parecchi minuti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Abate...ma sei matto?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Mamma mia...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2016)

Farei uscire gomez e al suo posto metterei una sedia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma niang che fa ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Abate che invece di rinviare fa il passaggino moscio al limite dell'area


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Madonna, GOmez che errore di posizionamento. Ci e andata bene


----------



## wfiesso (20 Novembre 2016)

graziati ancora


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2016)

Gomez ed i due terzini una roba immonda


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2016)

kucka sta dormendo, fuori.


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Mamma mia....mamma mia...cambiamo qualcuno che non si riparte più?


----------



## ignaxio (20 Novembre 2016)

Locatelli <3


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma kucka è serio ? Cioè ma neanche c'è in campo! Regala palloni e poi passeggia


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Gustavo La Fava agghiacciante


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Novembre 2016)

Mati al posto di Bacca. Ma mettere Lapadula no?


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Fuori Bacca dentro Mati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Quanto e ridicolo Tagliavento


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Grande Jack!


----------



## Hellscream (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma perchè sti cambi difensivi, perchè! Sempre a soffrire fino all'ultimo secondo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Se non fosse per Bonaventura e Suso questa squadra non avrebbe qualità per niente..


----------



## Igniorante (20 Novembre 2016)

Che sfigato Candreva, mamma mia... 
Comunque per me cambio sbagliato, ok togliere Bacca ma avrei messo Lapa


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2016)

Onestamente sto Niang non mi sembra nulla di che


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Occhio all'altro scaldabagno nerazzurro appena entrato...che anche quello ha tradizione contro di noi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Ancora mancano 15 minuti e già ci siamo in trincea..


----------



## arcanum (20 Novembre 2016)

per me tra poco toglie Niang per Lapadula


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Grande gigio!


----------



## Reblanck (20 Novembre 2016)

Ora entra lapa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Novembre 2016)

Daje Lapa


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Entra Lapadula in crisi mistica!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Forza lapa!!!!


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Lapadula per Niang....dai Lapa fanne un'altra delle tue


----------



## sette (20 Novembre 2016)

sombrero di Abate!!!


----------



## Igniorante (20 Novembre 2016)

Jack fortissimo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Che fanno? Rugby? Ahah


----------



## wfiesso (20 Novembre 2016)

ci stanno pressando troppo


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma a Mati Fernandez lo hanno spiegato che chi entra dalla panchina dovrebbe avere più birra? Checcavolo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2016)

ma l'utilità di far entrare mati fernandez al posto di un pasalic o un poli ?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Niente.. prima fischia la fine meglio è...


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Pasalic per Jack...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Dai pasalic!


----------



## wfiesso (20 Novembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Niente.. prima fischia la fine meglio è...



infatti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

3 minuti.. 
stringiamo i denti...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Dai quando finisceeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Managgia, De Sciglio, managgia....


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2016)

Lo sapevo...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Sto cesso di jovetic...


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Ma nooooooooooooo


----------



## Schism75 (20 Novembre 2016)

hai visto a difendersi tutti dietro. Ben ti sta Montella. Con questo catenaccio ogni volta.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (20 Novembre 2016)

Ecco...


----------



## wfiesso (20 Novembre 2016)

ecco fatto, era troppo bello x essere vero... vaffa.... maledetto Perisic


----------



## Reblanck (20 Novembre 2016)

ma va dai puff


----------



## Hellscream (20 Novembre 2016)

Ti pareva...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2016)

vincere il derby e battere la Juve figuriamoci


----------



## wfiesso (20 Novembre 2016)

ora occhio a non fare la ca--ata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Che rabbia. Abbiamo smesso di giocare e puntualmente subiamo il gol. Non si puo chiudersi cosi con la nostra difesa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2016)

Che incul*ta


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2016)

peccato.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Novembre 2016)

le solite chiappe degli sfinteristi


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Novembre 2016)

Che giramento di balls


----------



## Hellscream (20 Novembre 2016)

Peccato.. che cavolo.. sempre con sto difensivismo del pisello..


----------



## Schism75 (20 Novembre 2016)

complimenti. 3 punti buttati. Abbiamo smesso di giocare 20 minuti prima della fine, con la solita tattica di montella. Tutti dietro a difendere. Per me risultato giusto. Anzi l'Inter meritavava tutto sommato. Ci siamo fatti schiacciare.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Novembre 2016)

Idioti.
Rinunciare a giocare e farsi attaccare continuamente per 20 minuti è masochismo.


----------



## diavolo (20 Novembre 2016)

Che sedere questi


----------



## VonVittel (20 Novembre 2016)

Era ovvio. Maledizione bisognava chiuderla prima


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Novembre 2016)

Gliel'abbiamo regalato il pareggio. Manca troppo gente che sappia gestire finali di partite come questi


----------



## kolao95 (20 Novembre 2016)

Me lo aspettavo il pari, ma al 92' non ci sto. Mi girano le palle in una maniera assurda, zio maiale.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Novembre 2016)

Montella si meriterebbe tremila calci nel sedere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Novembre 2016)

Abbiamo pareggiato per la mentalità oscena della squadra.

Abbiamo fatto DUE azioni, e due gol. Per il resto ci siamo fatti dominare da una squadra che schiera Kondogbia e Candreva. Non ho altro da dire.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Novembre 2016)

A questo giro Montella ha sbagliato,non si può gli ultimi 20 minuti giocare tutti in difesa


----------



## sballotello (20 Novembre 2016)

Berlusconi porta sfiga


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Novembre 2016)

Peccato, però loro hanno meritato quindi amen


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

Risultato giusto alla luce della gara...ma noi eravamo avanti e dovevamo tirargli la mazzata.
Anche Montella deve capire che i cambi "indietro tutta" non sempre vanno di chiappe...
Per il resto...abbiamo portato a casa un punto e io temevo tantissimo questo derby.

Noi a gennaio abbiamo bisogno di ben più di 3 giocatori


----------



## Sheva my Hero (20 Novembre 2016)

quando smetti di giocare al 70' te lo meriti tutto


----------



## robs91 (20 Novembre 2016)

Ultimi venti minuti vergognosi per colpa dei cambi di Montella.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2016)

Pari scontato, ultimi 20 minuti vergognosi. Neanche si può essere stupiti, era chiaro che finiva così.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Novembre 2016)

Che risultato inutile


----------



## Schism75 (20 Novembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Abbiamo pareggiato per la mentalità oscena della squadra.
> 
> Abbiamo fatto DUE azioni, e due gol. Per il resto ci siamo fatti dominare da una squadra che schiera Kondogbia e Candreva. Non ho altro da dire.



Se per questo ci ha dominato anche una squadra con Nestorosky e Quaison...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2016)

Scontatissimo.
Venti minuti nella propria trequarti sono tanti.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Novembre 2016)

Gli abbiamo regalato il gol, c'è poco da fare, quando ti fai attaccare continuamente gli ultimi 15 minuti senza reagire non può andare che così...poi Locatelli e in parte Donnarumma hanno fatto il resto


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Novembre 2016)

Complimenti a Montella per i cambi...non so, tentare di fare il terzo gol invece che difendersi?...poi lo si prende in quel posto.


----------



## Alex (20 Novembre 2016)

un peccato enorme prendere goal all'ultimo, però bisogna giocare di più


----------



## Snake (20 Novembre 2016)

ultimi 20 minuti da patetica squadretta, stessa cosa era successa con la Juve ed era andata bene grazie a Donnarumma.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2016)

Peccato perdere due punti al 92', ma sono persi meritatamente. Non si può rinunciare a giocare in questo modo. Dai e dai, il gol lo prendi. E infatti.
Non lamentiamoci, sono pur sempre sotto di otto punti, preoccupiamoci di più del gruppone in cui siamo infilati.
Mi sembra evidente che siamo in fase calante e bisognerà stringere i denti fino alla sosta. Rimane solo la Roma, le altre sono più che abbordabili, a patto di giocarle, le partite.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Novembre 2016)

Che beffa.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Novembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Complimenti a Montella per i cambi...non so, tentare di fare il terzo gol invece che difendersi?...poi lo si prende in quel posto.



ma tanto lui fa sempre così, speravo migliorasse in questo ma non azzecca un cambio manco per sbaglio, vergogna


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Partita letteralmente regalata. Perche Montella? Non so. Bastava gestire un po, invece niente, tutti a difendersi e quel pollo di De Sciglio ovviamente contrasta come una mozzarella e finiamo con un calcio d'angolo


----------



## hiei87 (20 Novembre 2016)

Prestazione insufficiente. A conti fatti abbiamo subito per 90° e dobbiamo ringraziare due giocate personali di Suso. 
Non si può rinunciare a giocare in questo modo.
Comunque c'era da aspettarselo. Tra il cambio di allenatore e la sosta, era logico che loro avrebbero fatto la partita della vita. Noi siamo ancora acerbi, ma ci sta. In fondo non dobbiamo farci ingannare dalla posizione in classifica....


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2016)

A Gennaio bisogna rivoltare la squadra.. sono tutti giocatore senza attributi di gestione della gara. Da tenere 2/3.

Ma poi i due terzini.. ma razza di terzini abbiamo? Sono scarsissimi


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2016)

Non si può smettere di giocare sempre così diamine


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Novembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> ma tanto lui fa sempre così, speravo migliorasse in questo ma non azzecca un cambio manco per sbaglio, vergogna



Il fatto è che non hai panchina. Guarda chi entra e ti viene da piangere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2016)

Che poi questi potevano essere infilati benissimo, ultra disorganizzati e in difesa sembravano marmellata.
Ad osare di più il terzo gol era automatico.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (20 Novembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non si può smettere di giocare sempre così diamine



succede quando sei scarso e non sai tenere la palla. a gennaio serve molta qualità


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Novembre 2016)

Ovviamente dispiace visto che il pareggio è arrivato al 92°, ma ero stra sicura che l'Inter vincesse per diversi fattori e non è successo quindi tutto sommato non sono cosi incavolata o delusa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Novembre 2016)

Pasalic per Pasalic metti Zapata almeno hai uno che salta dopo che hai deciso di arroccarti...


----------



## Kaw (20 Novembre 2016)

Non ci credo, era fatta...


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2016)

viste le premesse (senza romagnoli e tagliavento ad arbitrare) avrei firmato per un pari. 

però così è davvero una beffa. 
e vabbè pazienza, sotto con la prossima.


----------



## koti (20 Novembre 2016)

Che peccato... vabbè


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ovviamente dispiace visto che il pareggio è arrivato al 92°, ma ero stra sicura che l'Inter vincesse per diversi fattori e non è successo quindi tutto sommato non sono cosi incavolata o delusa.



Idem.

Tutto sommato va bene così, è un peccato ma la classifica rimane buona.


----------



## medjai (20 Novembre 2016)

Che schifo. Perdere punti così ti lascia con una sensazione malissima. Io prima della partita ho detto che firmava il pareggio. Ma un pareggio così fa male... Ma ce l'abbiamo meritato. Non si può fare la fine di partita che ha fatto il Milan.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Novembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> ma tanto lui fa sempre così, speravo migliorasse in questo ma non azzecca un cambio manco per sbaglio, vergogna



Io me la sentivo che la beffa era dietro all'angolo da quando Lapadula pascolava da solo, senza nessun appoggio.


----------



## danyaj87 (20 Novembre 2016)

Il terzo gol non lo avremmo fatto nemmeno con Ibra, il discorso vero è che c'era paura di giocare il pallone, due volte potevamo tenere noi il pallone, poi hanno segnato su un calcio d'angolo mica su azione. Loro tra l'altro non si erano mai resi pericolosi in area attaccavano sugli esterni. L'unico appunto è che ci siamo abbassati troppo e non riuscivamo a fare due passaggi, più che i cambi è venuta la paura.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Novembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che non hai panchina. Guarda chi entra e ti viene da piangere



hai ragione, per carità, però per me proprio come ruoli tende a coprirsi troppo, nei cambi


----------



## Konrad (20 Novembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che non hai panchina. Guarda chi entra e ti viene da piangere



Esatto. Non dobbiamo dimenticarci chi siamo...Montella non è infallibile ANZI...ma non dimentichiamoci che sta cavando il sangue da tantissime rape. E sta anche lanciando dei giovani che saranno buoni per il ns futuro. 
Siamo secondi, non facciamoci ingannare dalla classifica certo, ma siamo secondi. Dov'eravamo lo scorso anno...

Teniamoci stretta questa volontà e questa fortuna fino a gennaio...sperando che poi i milioni cinesi ci portino almeno 4/5 nuovi titolari. Perché molti attuali titolari dovranno divenire nostre prime riserve e le attuali riserve devono andare a svernare altrove!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2016)

Per Montella e venuta l'ora di imparare qualcosa. Contro il Palermo questa mentalita ridicola quasi ci e costata di brutto ma siamo stati graziati. Oggi la mazzatta e arrivata. Cosi non va.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Novembre 2016)

Il pareggio in assoluto è giusto. Ma fa rabbia essere rimontati all'ultimo..


----------



## Reblanck (20 Novembre 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ovviamente dispiace visto che il pareggio è arrivato al 92°, ma ero stra sicura che l'Inter vincesse per diversi fattori e non è successo quindi tutto sommato non sono cosi incavolata o delusa.



Io pensavo lo stesso,ma se lo scrivevo apriti cielo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Novembre 2016)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Il terzo gol non lo avremmo fatto nemmeno con Ibra, il discorso vero è che c'era paura di giocare il pallone, due volte potevamo tenere noi il pallone, poi hanno segnato su un calcio d'angolo mica su azione. Loro tra l'altro non si erano mai resi pericolosi in area attaccavano sugli esterni. L'unico appunto è che ci siamo abbassati troppo e non riuscivamo a fare due passaggi, più che i cambi è venuta la paura.



la loro difesa faceva acqua da tutte le parti, a centrocampo nulli...ci siamo abbassati e gli abbiamo dato fiducia. Poi il risultato è ovvio, è successo anche a Palermo ma siamo stati fortunati che il gol non è arrivato nel finale.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2016)

giusto così, ogni partita a scherzare col fuoco (e con i cambi troppo difensivi) e prima o poi ti bruci


----------



## Reblanck (20 Novembre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Il pareggio in assoluto è giusto. Ma fa rabbia essere rimontati all'ultimo..



Bah se vediamo il primo tempo Perisic si è mangiato 3 goal 1 almeno grosso (quello di testa) poi appena hanno abbassato la pressione hanno subito goal e sono morti ,con il goal di Candreva in cui i nostri si sono scansati si sono ripresi,appena siamo ripassati in vantaggio dovevamo solo continuare ad attaccare,Montella ha sbagliato a chiudersi dietro.


----------



## Kaw (20 Novembre 2016)

Gli ultimi minuti sono stati imbarazzanti, non siamo riusciuti a tenere una palla, bastava prendersi un fallo, una rimessa laterale e si spezzava il ritmo. Invece niente e l'abbiamo pagata carissima.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2016)

L'unico cambio da fare era Lapadula per Bacca. Bonaventura e Niang non li puoi levare. Leva piuttosto gli ammoniti che De Sciglio e Kucka hanno giocato gli ultimi minuti a tirare indietro la gambina


----------



## danyaj87 (20 Novembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Bah se vediamo il primo tempo Perisic si è mangiato 3 goal 1 almeno grosso (quello di testa) poi appena hanno abbassato la pressione hanno subito goal e sono morti ,con il goal di Candreva in cui i nostri si sono scansati si sono ripresi,appena siamo ripassati in vantaggio dovevamo solo continuare ad attaccare,Montella ha sbagliato a chiudersi dietro.



Il Gol di Candreva, tutti a protestare per una rimessa del cacchio e ci siamo fatti fregare come polli.


----------



## IDRIVE (20 Novembre 2016)

Pareggio giusto, anche se brucia per come è arrivato.
Ma è giusto soprattutto per la mentalità che abbiamo dimostrato negli ultimi minuti. Non c'è nulla di male a difendersi nei minuti conclusivi, anche stando in 11 nella propria metà campo, lo fanno tutti. Ma un conto è stare in 11 nella propria metà campo, l'altro è rintanarsi negli ultimi 30 metri con la linea di centrocampo schiacciata su quella della difesa. A 'sto punto vediamo di chiudere con questo benedetto closing e a gennaio occorre qualche innesto di qualità. Fosse entrata gente di spessore anzichè i Pasalic e i Mati Fernandez, l'avremmo portata a casa.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (20 Novembre 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Esatto. Non dobbiamo dimenticarci chi siamo...Montella non è infallibile ANZI...ma non dimentichiamoci che sta cavando il sangue da tantissime rape. E sta anche lanciando dei giovani che saranno buoni per il ns futuro.
> Siamo secondi, non facciamoci ingannare dalla classifica certo, ma siamo secondi. Dov'eravamo lo scorso anno...
> 
> Teniamoci stretta questa volontà e questa fortuna fino a gennaio...sperando che poi i milioni cinesi ci portino almeno 4/5 nuovi titolari. Perché molti attuali titolari dovranno divenire nostre prime riserve e le attuali riserve devono andare a svernare altrove!


Sottoscrivo...non dobbiamo mai dimenticarci chi siamo...ovvero una squadra mediocre che grazie all'organizzazione data da un allenatore realista sta andando oltre alle sue possibilità
A volte va bene a volte va male...
Per gestire la partita serve la tecnica dei giocatori più della tattica dell'allenatore...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2016)

Pareggio giusto.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2016)

purtroppo da questo gol all'ultimo minuto comincerà un altro campionato per l'inter, per me adesso avranno una carica in più per rimontare e noi dovremo essere bravi a vincere subito a Empoli


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Novembre 2016)

No ma vogliamo parlare di Mati Fernandez? A cosa serve? Chi lo vuole?


----------



## Tobi (20 Novembre 2016)

Peccato per il gol beffa, ma batterci quest'anno per le grandi è dura. Non dimentichiamoci che a 5 giornate dalla fine del girone d'Andata non abbiamo ancora incontrato l'empoli crotone e Bologna. Poi però urgono rinforzi


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Novembre 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Peccato per il gol beffa, ma batterci quest'anno per le grandi è dura. Non dimentichiamoci che a 5 giornate dalla fine del girone d'Andata non abbiamo ancora incontrato l'empoli crotone e Bologna. Poi però urgono rinforzi



ne mancano sei, c'è anche il cagliari in casa
roma ed atalanta sono comunque toste, le altre quattro più abbordabili


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Novembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'unico cambio da fare era Lapadula per Bacca. Bonaventura e Niang non li puoi levare. Leva piuttosto gli ammoniti che De Sciglio e Kucka hanno giocato gli ultimi minuti a tirare indietro la gambina



Erano stanchi però.


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Novembre 2016)

Peccato per il gol preso all'ultimo,ma quando ti chiudi in difesa per 20 minuti è probabile che succeda,non condivido affatto questa tattica arrendevole da Crotone di turno. Comunque nel primo tempo hanno fatto meglio loro e nel secondo noi, alla fine è un pareggio giusto.


----------



## R41D3N (20 Novembre 2016)

Me ne fotto che il pareggio è giusto, stai vincendo ad un minuto dalla fine e ciò che conta è portare il risultato a casa. Pecchiamo in personalità e abbiamo lacune pazzesche in ogni reparto. Questo prima o poi lo paghi caro. Ero a casa a vedere la partita con un amico juventino e come cavolo ha goduto al pareggio, giocano tutti per far vincere lo scudetto a quei bavosi gobbi già a dicembre. Come rosico!


----------



## Kaw (20 Novembre 2016)

Rivisto il gol, Locatelli doveva tenere la linea, doveva stare semplicemente fermo e Perisic andava in fuorigioco


----------



## Alfabri (20 Novembre 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Rivisto il gol, Locatelli doveva tenere la linea, doveva stare semplicemente fermo e Perisic andava in fuorigioco



Che ci vuoi fare, è normale quando giochi con dei ragazzini, non è certo questo il peggior problema di sta squadra


----------



## Hellscream (20 Novembre 2016)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Me ne fotto che il pareggio è giusto, stai vincendo ad un minuto dalla fine e ciò che conta è portare il risultato a casa. Pecchiamo in personalità e abbiamo lacune pazzesche in ogni reparto. Questo prima o poi lo paghi caro. Ero a casa a vedere la partita con un amico juventino e come cavolo ha goduto al pareggio, *giocano tutti per far vincere lo scudetto a quei bavosi gobbi già a dicembre. * Come rosico!



Tutti chi? Questo campionato è finito da Luglio, lo sanno pure i sassi dai... la nostra avversaria non è certo la juve, ricordiamoci che singolarmente abbiamo una squadra da non più di sesto/quinto posto..


----------



## Ciachi (20 Novembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tutti chi? Questo campionato è finito da Luglio, lo sanno pure i sassi dai... la nostra avversaria non è certo la juve, ricordiamoci che singolarmente abbiamo una squadra da non più di sesto/quinto posto..



giustissimo


----------



## James Watson (20 Novembre 2016)

Peccato per come è maturato. Ci siamo chiusi troppo dietro. 
E' normale pagare qualcosa, in termini di energie nervose come ha detto il mister.
Stiamo facendo molto di più di quanto ci saremmo aspettati tutti, manteniamo la calma e continuiamo a pensare ad una partita alla volta. Se anche solo tre mesi fa qualcuno avesse detto che dopo il derby saremmo stati secondi in classifica gli altri avrebbero chiamato subito per un TSO d'urgenza. Testa bassa e lavorare, come si è fatto in questi mesi, orgogliosi di quanto dato finora.


----------



## dyablo65 (20 Novembre 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Peccato per come è maturato. Ci siamo chiusi troppo dietro.
> E' normale pagare qualcosa, in termini di energie nervose come ha detto il mister.
> Stiamo facendo molto di più di quanto ci saremmo aspettati tutti, manteniamo la calma e continuiamo a pensare ad una partita alla volta. Se anche solo tre mesi fa qualcuno avesse detto che dopo il derby saremmo stati secondi in classifica gli altri avrebbero chiamato subito per un TSO d'urgenza. Testa bassa e lavorare, come si è fatto in questi mesi, orgogliosi di quanto dato finora.



quoto anche la punteggiatura.

questo deve essere il nostro unico pensiero sperando che a gennaio arrivi qualcosa.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Novembre 2016)

Un vero peccato...

Donnarumma 5,5
Abate 5,5
Gomez 6,5 (avessimo vinto 7 tutta la vita)
Paletta 6
De Sciglio 5
Bonaventura 6 (egoista)
Kucka 5
Locatelli 5
Niang 5
Bacca 4,5
Suso 8

Mati 5
Lapadula sv
Pasalic sv


----------



## Tobi (20 Novembre 2016)

Il primo dato di fatto è che nei big match quest'anno siamo duri da battere ed è una bellissima cosa, è pesata in fase d'impostazione tantissimo l'assenza di Romagnoli che avrebbe dato la possibilità alla squadra di iniziare piu azioni dal basso che con Gomez il quale visti i limiti tecnici spazzava gia la prima palla. Poi mi ha fatto godere vedere gli interisti, in primis il loro allenatore a fine partita esultare e gioire per un PAREGGIO, un punticino che non sposta niente alla loro classifica. 

I nostri ragazzi si sono comportati bene, tanto carattere, sacrificio e cinismo, teniamo alta la tensione e auspichiamo di vedere a gennaio dei rinforzi


----------



## Victorss (20 Novembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Un vero peccato...
> 
> Donnarumma 5,5
> Abate 5,5
> ...



Concordo con tutto tranne per Bonaventura e Locatelli, entrambi si meritano un voto in più.


----------



## Reblanck (20 Novembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Un vero peccato...
> 
> Donnarumma 5,5
> Abate 5,5
> ...



Gomez devi imparare bene i meccanismi ma poi ha grandi doti fisiche ed ha molta grinta .
Stasera mi aspettavo di più da Kucka e Niang.
Per quanto riguarda Suso per me non è una novità,lui e Romagnoli nun se toccano.


----------



## Black (21 Novembre 2016)

peccato veramente per il pari finale ma va ammesso che i nerazzurri avevano giocato meglio. Sinceramente dopo il vantaggio inaspettato mi sarei aspettato un assalto dell'Inter già dall'inizio del secondo tempo, invece fino al 2-1 abbiamo fatto meglio noi.
Peccato che poi ci siamo abbassati troppo. In questo forse pure Montella ha delle colpe, nel senso che era giusto togliere Bacca per Lapa ed inserire Mati, ma quest'ultimo doveva stare più alto per aiutare l'unica punta rimasta, invece ha giocato sulla linea dei centrocampisti e l'Inter ci ha schiacciato


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Novembre 2016)

Comunque l'errore sul gol lo fa Paletta.


----------



## Black (21 Novembre 2016)

questi i miei voti:

Donnarumma 6 -> sui gol non può nulla ma salva almeno un paio di occasioni nitide, in particolare nel tocco sporco di Icardi. Da rivedere i rinvii, 3 sbagliati clamorosamente nel primo tempo
Abate 5 -> parecchi errori, parecchie marcature mancate. Unica cosa buona della sua partita il salvataggio nel finale, peccato che poi dall'azione successiva nasce il gol del 2-2
Gomez 6 -> media tra il 7 per gli interventi difensivi, e 5 per la gestione della palla
Paletta 6,5 -> sempre sicuro
De Sciglio 5,5 -> il solito De Sciglio pauroso e troppo timido
Bonaventura 6,5 -> Suso a parte, il migliore dei nostri
Kucka 5 -> pessima partita di Kuco stasera. Parecchi errori e pochi recuperi
Locatelli 5,5 -> buon match del Loca, più in fase difensiva che altro. 1 voto in meno per il gol subito
Niang 6 -> combina poco, ma si sbatte per la squadra
Bacca 4 -> scandaloso anche stasera. Montella lo toglie troppo tardi. Unica cosa decente l'assist per Suso
Suso 8 -> partita fantastica. Non solo i gol, ma anche tante altre discese sulla fascia e pericoli per l'Inter

Mati -> sv
Lapa -> 6 -> si sbatte un sacco ma è abbandonato a se stesso
Pasalic -> sv


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Novembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Gomez devi imparare bene i meccanismi ma poi ha grandi doti fisiche ed ha molta grinta .
> Stasera mi aspettavo di più da Kucka e Niang.
> Per quanto riguarda Suso per me non è una novità,lui e Romagnoli nun se toccano.



Si, però boh, ha le movenze che non mi convincono...con un centrale di forza mondiale Gomez potrebbe venire fuori bene, ma con Romagnoli, Paletta e Zapata....
Anche io deluso da Kucka e Niang, peccato. Suso...che giocatore  Romagnoli anche però ancora deve dimostrare tanto.


----------



## Aron (21 Novembre 2016)

Troppo chiusi in difesa, errore far entrare Mati Fernandez anzichè Pasalic, e tardivo l'inserimento di Lapadula. 

Però non me la sento di lamentarmi.
Per noi è un pareggio utile, l'Inter invece resta impantanata.


----------



## de sica (21 Novembre 2016)

Delusione per la beffa all'ultimo minuto, però a noi andava bene anche il pareggio. Loro restano a -9, mentre noi rimaniamo al secondo posto. Ora testa a Empoli che sarà dura


----------



## Reblanck (21 Novembre 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si, però boh, ha le movenze che non mi convincono...con un centrale di forza mondiale Gomez potrebbe venire fuori bene, ma con Romagnoli, Paletta e Zapata....
> Anche io deluso da Kucka e Niang, peccato. Suso...che giocatore  Romagnoli anche però ancora deve dimostrare tanto.



Perché tatticamente è ancora troppo grezzo,imparare il mestiere del difensore già è difficile di suo e ci vuole molta esperienza che si accumula con il tempo se poi ci metti che questo giocava in un campionato di bambole e dinosauri ecco fatto.
Io nutro speranze su du lui,mi piace perché si vede che mette molta attenzione,grinta e passione quando scende in campo basta solo guardagli gli occhi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Novembre 2016)

Ragazzi, quanto é difficile da digerire!

Peró se penso all'annata direi che ogni tanto la fortuna gira e l'Inter non ha demeritato.

Con un pó di raziocinio dico che l'avevamo quasi portata a casa come abbiamo spesso fatto, facendo sfogare l'avversario all'inizio, colpendo quando decidiamo di cambiare marcia e gestendo il tentativo di assalto finale avversario.

Inoltre un punto non é da buttare, continuiamo la serie positiva.

Bene Suso, Gomez, Donnarumma, Bonaventura
malissimo nessuno, ma leggermente sotto la sufficienza Niang, Kucka, Bacca.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (21 Novembre 2016)

Dispiace perché ormai eravamo arrivati alla fine, ma abbiamo concesso troppo per tutta la gara e in particolare gli ultimi 20 minuti, il pareggio era annunciato. Sui cambi, non avrei mai messo insieme Pasalic e Mati Fernandez essendo quelli meno in forma, piuttosto uno di loro due e poi Zapata, ma le cose sarebbero andate diversamente? Nessuno può dirlo. Ad ogni modo era un derby, vincerli fa piacere ma perderli fa molto male, quindi teniamoci stretti questo punto e guardiamo avanti.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Novembre 2016)

Che amarezza!!! 

Donnarumma 6
Abate 4
Gomez 6
Paletta 6
De sciglio 6
Locatelli 6
Kucka 5
Jack 7
Suso 8
Niang 6
Bacca 6


----------



## 666psycho (21 Novembre 2016)

peccato! farsi recuperare allo scadere brucia. Adesso bisogna vincere contro l'Empoli!


----------



## mistergao (21 Novembre 2016)

Scrivo stamattina a mente fredda, dopo aver smaltito la delusione: risultato giusto. Meglio loro in fase di impostazione, hanno saputo dominare a lungo il centrocampo, dove i nostri tre spesso sono stati soverchiati da loro, che proprio non ci hanno fatto capire niente. Ci è andata bene che Icardi ne ha sbagliate tre (a ben vedere non chiarissime), le uniche che Gomez gli ha concesso. Dopo il 2-1, e considerato che l’Inter aveva attaccato tuto il primo tempo, mi aspettavo che loro calassero di più di quanto accaduto, ma evidentemente ne avevano ancora, smentendo così chi li voleva in debito di ossigeno e sulle gambe, evidentemente ciò accadeva con De Boer perché i giocatori giocavano contro l’allenatore. In conclusione, come già avevo scritto venerdì, per me può andare bene così. Non sono queste le partite che dobbiamo vincere, ma quelle con Chievo, Crotone, Pescara, Cagliari, ecc… ricordiamoci che il nostro obiettivo è l’Europa League, tutto quello che arriverà sarà un di più.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2016)

Ragazzi gomez non è adatto.
Non sa impostare. L'inter ci ha costruito la partita sulla sua presenza in campo : passaggio su paletta oscurato e gioco che passava da gomez e disastro compiuto. I primi 5' mi ha fatto bestemmiare di tutto per tre palle regalate in uscita pericolosissime.
Nel calcio di oggi il centrale roccioso vecchi tempi non esiste più, bisogna saper giocare. Deve molto migliorare.
Pareggio comunque giusto ma peccato perchè con qualche ripartenza giocata meglio avremmo potuto stenderli. Ma niang ieri era cotto, ha lavorato più sporco che in qualità.
Siamo stati troppo bassi, avremmo dovuto alzare il baricentro ma va bene lo stesso.


----------



## de sica (21 Novembre 2016)

Inutile dire che rosico ancora dopo ieri.. ok che era giusto il pari, ma al 92esimo ti girano eh


----------



## Jaqen (21 Novembre 2016)

Prima volta che vado a San Siro quest'anno.
Mi sono annoiato parecchio: primo tempo ero sempre a guardare dal mio lato di campo, cioè Donnarumma e l'abilità tecnica di Gomez/Paletta/De Sciglio/Abate, poi un'invenzione di Suso che ci porta avanti. Secondo tempo uguale, sempre nella metà campo difensiva nostra, se non per la giocata ancora di Suso. Risultato che nella complessità di una stagione dobbiamo accettare per i nostri obbiettivi, nonostante la rabbia per come è maturato. I cambi fatti da Montella erano scontati, non ha altro in panchina, volevate Sosa o Poli o Luiz Adriano? Niang non ne aveva più e Jack era stremato. Bacca si è sbattuto dall'inizio alla fine, ma penso gli sia arrivata 1/4 di palla giocabile nell'arco di 70-75 minuti e l'apporto di Lapadula, ossia nullo per quanto sia un idolo, fa intendere quanto sia difficile giocare così.
Prima di comprare esterni d'attacco e punta centrale, necessitiamo del "terzo" centrocampista (Kuco, gli voglio bene ma è troppo limitante averlo in campo), e due benedetti esterni difensivi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Novembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi gomez non è adatto.
> Non sa impostare. L'inter ci ha costruito la partita sulla sua presenza in campo : passaggio su paletta oscurato e gioco che passava da gomez e disastro compiuto. I primi 5' mi ha fatto bestemmiare di tutto per tre palle regalate in uscita pericolosissime.
> Nel calcio di oggi il centrale roccioso vecchi tempi non esiste più, bisogna saper giocare. Deve molto migliorare.
> Pareggio comunque giusto ma peccato perchè con qualche ripartenza giocata meglio avremmo potuto stenderli. Ma niang ieri era cotto, ha lavorato più sporco che in qualità.
> Siamo stati troppo bassi, avremmo dovuto alzare il baricentro ma va bene lo stesso.



detto in lungo e in largo che Pioli ha preparato il primo tempo come avrebbe saputo fare ogni persona che mastica un po di calcio, non serviva nessun patentino da allenatore. Il Milan non ha regista di impostazione e solitamente è da Romagnoli che parte l'azione con passaggi tra le linee dopo un po di gioco con difensore centrale (Paletta) e esterni di difesa. 

Esce fuori la notizia che Romagnoli non sarà del derby, Pioli decide di chiudere spazio ai centrocampisti , alzando il baricentro, chiudendo linee di passaggio semplici e obbligando di fatto ai due difensori con i piedi a tamburo a passarsi la palla o buttarla avanti a caso dove c'è un centravanti che non sa tenerla nemmeno per sbaglio. Mossa semplicissima ma intelligente , tanto è vero che i primi 45 minuti non abbiamo visto palla. Poi vabbè i loro centrali di centrocampo si addormentano su rilancio con le mani di Donnarumma e con un gran goal di Suso la buttiamo dentro, ma è dovuto sempre alla pochezza dell'Inter in fase difensiva, che gioca corta quando attacca , ma lunga quando difende (in pratica va contro ogni principio esistente nel calcio). 

Nel secondo tempo la musica cambia , ma perchè? Perchè l'Inter finisce la benzina, non ha più fiato e corsa per pressare alto, si crea qualche spazio in mezzo, specie per Jack che raccoglie tra le linee e parte palla al piede. Kondogbia è di una lentezza atroce e non riesce mai a stargli dietro.

Segnano un goal abbastanza casuale su gran tiro di Candreva e abbiamo la fortuna di fare il 2-1 su buco in mezzo con palla lunga per Bacca (che sa attaccare solo la profondità), palla dietro, numero di Suso e goal.

Da li il nulla, ci chiudiamo dietro contro una squadra che sa fare una sola cosa, mettere il pallone in mezzo dalla trequarti. Non si poteva fare cosa più sbagliata, e stavamo pure per spuntarla , ma ci sta che con la squadra così bassa un pallone casuale in mezzo finisce dove non deve finire.

Il succo del discorso è che nel primo tempo c'era il fratello scarso di Icardi in campo , altrimenti se finiva un paio di goal loro di vantaggio non c'era nulla da recriminare. Quindi no, il Milan non ha giocato bene, Montella doveva prevedere ampiamente la mossa ovvia di Pioli e fare qualcosa per arginarla. Dunque perdere due punti così a 20 secondi dalla fine fa rabbia ,ma decisamente ci è andata bene perchè la partita è stata sbagliata, e chiunque abbia minimamente occhio poteva vederlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> detto in lungo e in largo che Pioli ha preparato il primo tempo come avrebbe saputo fare ogni persona che mastica un po di calcio, non serviva nessun patentino da allenatore. Il Milan non ha regista di impostazione e solitamente è da Romagnoli che parte l'azione con passaggi tra le linee dopo un po di gioco con difensore centrale (Paletta) e esterni di difesa.
> 
> Esce fuori la notizia che Romagnoli non sarà del derby, Pioli decide di chiudere spazio ai centrocampisti , alzando il baricentro, chiudendo linee di passaggio semplici e obbligando di fatto ai due difensori con i piedi a tamburo a passarsi la palla o buttarla avanti a caso dove c'è un centravanti che non sa tenerla nemmeno per sbaglio. Mossa semplicissima ma intelligente , tanto è vero che i primi 45 minuti non abbiamo visto palla. Poi vabbè i loro centrali di centrocampo si addormentano su rilancio con le mani di Donnarumma e con un gran goal di Suso la buttiamo dentro, ma è dovuto sempre alla pochezza dell'Inter in fase difensiva, che gioca corta quando attacca , ma lunga quando difende (in pratica va contro ogni principio esistente nel calcio).
> 
> ...



Precisazione : non i due centrali ma IL CENTRALE!!! 
Su rimessa dal fondo paletta non ha ricevuto una volta che sia una la palla, il suo passaggio era chiuso.
L'inter ha volutamente fatto si che la palla la ricevesse gomez e poi andava in pressing sistematico dettato in prima battuta da mario. A questi livelli non si può regalare un uomo. 
Pressare cosi alti implica che dietro accetti l'1 vs 1 e infatti quando si superava il primo pressing l'inter era in inferiorità numerica.
Ogni soluzione tattica ha i pro e i contro.
Ieri con un pò di cinismo avremmo potuto/dovuto approfittare di un avversario che dietro ballava pericolosamente.
Tante, troppe ripartenze giocate male. Come quella di bonaventura nel primo tempo nelle quale non ha dato una palla semplicissima a bacca in verticale. Ma ti ripeto, va bene ugualmente. I ragazzi hanno dato tutto, il pari ci sta e stavolta la sorte non ci ha aiutato. Non si può chieder la luna a questi ragazzi.
L'inter qualitativamente è superiore, la classifica non ci inganni. Sono in crisi di gioco e risultato ma hanno fior di giocatori.


----------



## zlatan (21 Novembre 2016)

Ho tirato giù più Madonne ieri allo stadio che negli ultimi anni....
Bene Jack e Suso malissimo i 2 terzini e Niang. Di Bacca salvo solo l'assist per il secondo gol, per il resto è da pigliare a calci. In particolare non capisco l'idrolatazione della stampa verso Niang, o sono io che non capisco una mazza, o Niang è un mediocre con ogni tanto trova qualche lampo.
Va bè penso che siamo secondi e che fra 2 domeniche potremmo essere addirittura soli al secondo posto se va come deve andare....


----------



## Alfabri (21 Novembre 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ho tirato giù più Madonne ieri allo stadio che negli ultimi anni....
> Bene Jack e Suso malissimo i 2 terzini e Niang. Di Bacca salvo solo l'assist per il secondo gol, per il resto è da pigliare a calci. In particolare non capisco l'idrolatazione della stampa verso Niang, o sono io che non capisco una mazza, o Niang è un mediocre con ogni tanto trova qualche lampo.
> Va bè penso che siamo secondi e che fra 2 domeniche potremmo essere addirittura soli al secondo posto se va come deve andare....



Niang è un mediocre FONDAMENTALE in una squadra mediocre, così come lo è Suso per motivi diversi. Se mi devo aspettare qualcosa in futuro da uno dei due però, me lo aspetto da Suso, perchè i piedi a vanga non si allenano.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Novembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Precisazione : non i due centrali ma IL CENTRALE!!!
> Su rimessa dal fondo paletta non ha ricevuto una volta che sia una la palla, il suo passaggio era chiuso.
> L'inter ha volutamente fatto si che la palla la ricevesse gomez e poi andava in pressing sistematico dettato in prima battuta da mario. A questi livelli non si può regalare un uomo.
> Pressare cosi alti implica che dietro accetti l'1 vs 1 e infatti quando si superava il primo pressing l'inter era in inferiorità numerica.
> ...



Condivido, per competere a certi livelli questa rosa va pesantemente rinforzata, ieri abbiamo visto che gente come Abate, Gomez e Kucka non hanno la qualità necessaria per una partita cosi, poi non abbiamo nessuna vera alternativa a Suso e Niang, per carita ieri certamente hanno datto tutto, i ragazzi hanno lottato fino alla fine, quel paraguaiano è un guerriero.. ma la realtà è che qualitativamente siamo davero inferiori a 4-5 squadre in serie A, giusto dire che la classifica non ci inganni.


----------



## zlatan (24 Novembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Niang è un mediocre FONDAMENTALE in una squadra mediocre, così come lo è Suso per motivi diversi. Se mi devo aspettare qualcosa in futuro da uno dei due però, me lo aspetto da Suso, perchè i piedi a vanga non si allenano.



Ecco magari con Suso non sarei così esagerato, cioè non era una pippa 6 mesi fa e non è un fenomeno adesso, però lo vedi che è capace di giocare a calcio, dovesse trovare un minimo di continuità diventa un ottimo giocatore... Niang invece no non lo vedo forte neanche in prospettiva...


----------

